

Ask HN: London based startup lawyer and accountant - ukthrowaway

Long time contributor using a throwaway account due to the sensitive nature of our current situation.<p>We're a bootstrapped London based startup about to get our first round of financing.  It's a small angel round with a small valuation.<p>Do any of you have recommendations for London based startup friendly lawyers and or/accountants?  It would be a bonus if you've actually used them to give a first hand account of their services particularly in the area this level of financing.
======
lachyg
Checkout <http://bootlaw.com/> Bootlaw. They're in London and hold an event
every month, which is free. They also give you free pizza + beer.

The guys behind it run the London branch of the large law firm Winston and
Strawn, and deal with a lot of startups (I think)!

